# Hello Folks...



## Autocrat (Jan 18, 2005)

Just thought it polite to say hello to all.......
well, thats about it then!
off to the previous threads to do a little research.... be warned, I have lots of questions and am hoping to find answers!
(actually, I'm doubting if I'll find answers, just more questions! LOL)


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to the fourm!  Enjoy your stay and I'm sure that you will find some answers to your questions! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome Autocrat to the forum.  Enjoy finding your answers...err...more questions


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Autocrat! As most of us have found out once we got into this place it seems like a black hole to get lost in. So many questions and so much information to be had.  I think this is a great place for all of us martial artists to communicate.  Enjoy!  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome Autocrat.  Enjoy the board.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello :wavey: & welcome to Martial Talk.  Hope you enjoy it & that you find some of the answers you seek (as well as the questions  )


----------



## Autocrat (Jan 18, 2005)

Than kyou all for the welcom... much appreciated!

You'll notice the questions are already started... look in Karate, Aikido and General... any help will be greatly appreciated!

Autocrat


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, Welcome aboard....Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Autocrat! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------

